# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Mensch und Tier x 15



## krawutz (31 Okt. 2016)

​


----------



## comatron (1 Nov. 2016)

Möwen sind doch aber wirklich völlig nutzlose und überflüssige Tiere.


----------

